# modified scout lt too



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

i love this frame. quality is perfect, size is perfect, the flip clips are very nicely machined. that said, i cannot leave anything alone, and im loving stippling for grip on my poly slingers. i like a pinky hole so i left off the scales, and chamfered the clips to be more pocket friendly. after a tumble and a polish with scotch brite and a post-it note, shes gtg!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

You are the stipple meister, my man!

That looks like a good mod in many way.

The appearance is wonderfully high-tech.

The skeletonized frame is also, and fits my frame preference.

Yes, you took that LT up a notch!


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

thank you.
it looks like a circus peanut, but is the best fit ive achieved using thumb brace. it shoots great!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

That is a neat mod, how did you create the stippling? I think that would be a worth while modification to my scout lt too


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

i used a pencil grinder and a 1/8 dia carbide burr. i look forward to doing more, bc it takes practice. it is my second one. i like to make all of the dots bigger in a series of "coats" if you will. you can then adjust location as you enlarge them. my brain doesnt allow randomness, so mine is symmetrical-ish. the polycarbonate gets pretty tough feathers on the edges, so it takes scraping and sanding or scotch brite, which then is a chalky finish that can get dingy but is great for grip. i prefer a bit of a polish. i used a scrubbing kitchen sponge with dw 40 then a piece of paper to final polish


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

whats cool is that even if you screw up horribly,it doesnt really matter and isnt really noticable to anybody else.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats a great mod. This is pretty much how I would mod a Scout if I had one.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

circus peanut!! hahaha now that's funny. 
Way cool mod Thwap!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Yeah, it really does look like a circus peanut hahaha. Though grip enhancement is a mod i can certainly appreciate. Nice work.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome mod! Looks cool and grip friendly!


----------



## SS-NC (Apr 7, 2020)

Like the stippling.
A quick pass over with a bottle torch will get rid of the fuzzies.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

sweet mod.


----------



## Hunter-13 (May 2, 2020)

Not only looks very functional it looks way cooler too :thumbsup:


----------



## Reyben Kim (Aug 30, 2021)

Looks pretty cool! The Scout LT has to be in my top 3. On a lighter note, if you ever get a fork hit, it'll look like it's part of the decoration 😂


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Great mod, not only in looks, but functionality too 

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I'm digging the look! Super cool with the stippling.


----------

